# Vivisection - Buckston Browne Farm - Royal College of Surgeons -April 2011



## tank2020 (Apr 24, 2011)

Took tank2020 junior and senior for a day out, thought about the beach, ice cream and fish and chips, but decided on the local vivisection farm instead.

A quite strange and creepy place, with little hints of the horrific actions once played out at this place

From Wikipedia.

Sir George Buckston Browne FRCS (1850-1945) was a British medical doctor and pioneer urologist.

In 1927 he bought Charles Darwin's former home Down House and founded the Buckston Brown Research Farm in Downe in 1931. The Buckston Browne Prize is named for him.

Buckston Browne Farm: “Built in 1931 as a surgical research centre by the Royal College of Surgeons (RCS). In the 1980s, the farm caused controversy because of its use of vivisection techniques, and in August 1984 it was raided by anti-vivisection activists.” It’s been a wreck for some years, and there’s now a planning application to turn this into housing. Down House, Charles Darwin’s former home, is around the corner.

They are said to have kept all kinds of animals here, including pigs, monkeys and even chimps.





































God only knows what video nasties were shown on this projector.
























































Pig Pens






Cells for cages




































Pretty one to finish with.






Hope you enjoyed. t2020


----------



## mookster (Apr 25, 2011)

This is pretty high on my list of places to see at the moment, although if it's got an atmosphere anything like BIBRA did we won't be staying long!


----------



## Snips86x (Apr 26, 2011)

This place looks amazing. So sad to think its no longer being used for its built purpose. Such a majestic building.


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 26, 2011)

If it was used for vivisection I'm rather glad it has closed down. Looks like they did a bit of practising on that sofa. 

Gives me the creeps - I'd have run off after five minutes and woken up the next night with the screaming habdabs.

Brave of you to go in there!!


----------



## The Archivist (Apr 26, 2011)

Good work. Did you manage to get in to the block at the front by any chance?

As I recall this site was completely out of bounds for several years after the first pictures started appearing in 2004-5. I tried and failed to get in a couple of years back myself.


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 26, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> Good work. Did you manage to get in to the block at the front by any chance?
> 
> As I recall this site was completely out of bounds for several years after the first pictures started appearing in 2004-5. I tried and failed to get in a couple of years back myself.



The main house is well boarded up, there was a small access point. but my little self would never have fitted. I mooched around the U shaped complex to rear of the house. didn't see much else.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2011)

Gruesome man, just right before I go to bed as well!


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 27, 2011)

spacepunk said:


> Gruesome man, just right before I go to bed as well!



Soz. Sleep tight!


----------



## shanan (Apr 27, 2011)

ee thats creepy, i dread to think what kind of things went on there... really love the photos though!


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 30, 2011)

shanan said:


> ee thats creepy, i dread to think what kind of things went on there... really love the photos though!



Don't like to think what went on there, hopefully it was essential work. Some of the rooms appear now to be used for house clearence, unless it is what has come out of the main house.


----------

